# origami cypripedium



## jmelot (Jul 13, 2011)

Inspired by this

http://www.morikami.org/index.php?src=directory&view=exhibits&refno=5626&srctype=exhibits_detail

I decided to make this (pretty inaccurate) model for a friend:












If you want to try it yourself, instructions are here:

http://dev.origami.com/images_pdf/orchid.pdf


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Stunning creation! I like the pleated leaves!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Hera (Jul 13, 2011)

Actualy I like yours better. It's more interesting to look at, not as spare.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice! Easier to maintain for sure compared to the real thing :rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats pretty cool. Looks great


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool!

Ramon


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 14, 2011)

Bravo :clap:!! Very nice work!!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 14, 2011)

really nice!


----------



## jmelot (Jul 14, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice! Easier to maintain for sure compared to the real thing :rollhappy:



haha, true that

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool! Just don't put it outside in the rain.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2011)

That's pretty fantastic! If you need to sell one LMK.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 14, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice! Easier to maintain for sure compared to the real thing :rollhappy:


:clap::clap:That's how I'm going to get a whole bed of them! :rollhappy: I'd better get started!


----------



## Dido (Jul 18, 2011)

looks nice, are they easy in culture


----------

